# Isofrane on the 77 (again)



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Arrived today and within 5 minutes...on the NOS Model #77


----------



## Brian883 (Oct 11, 2014)

Wow, very cool! I may have to do that myself. I'm also thinking about the orange ISO.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Collect them all!



Brian883 said:


> Wow, very cool! I may have to do that myself. I'm also thinking about the orange ISO.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Very, very sharp.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Fits well.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

definitely looks interesting


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks guys. Credit goes to Brian for convincing me that the Isofrane is the very best look for the Model 77. It was almost sold recently but I decided to keep it as my current sole watch much to my satisfaction.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Cool combo! I wish Isofrane would release the baby blue in 24mm.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I think there is tremendous value in being able to change up straps on a watch to keep it fresh in a one watch collection.
Glad to see you are happy.


----------



## Brian883 (Oct 11, 2014)

Heljestrand said:


> Thanks guys. Credit goes to Brian for convincing me that the Isofrane is the very best look for the Model 77. It was almost sold recently but I decided to keep it as my current sole watch much to my satisfaction.


Thanks, Mike. I have to admit, I'm addicted to ISOfrane straps. I have them on 2 of my Aquadives and on my Omega SHOM. I've got an incoming Seiko Golden Tuna (which will be my only quartz watch) and it's going on a black ISOfrane immediately. I'm also through buying watches for a while! Brian


----------



## TimeBomb (Mar 23, 2012)

matthew P said:


> I think there is tremendous value in being able to change up straps on a watch to keep it fresh in a one watch collection.
> Glad to see you are happy.


Absolutely agree...It's one of the reasons I was drawn to Panerai.


----------



## coroa (Aug 15, 2011)

Great watch... Currently looking for a 77 and if I find one it will definitely sport the Aqua isofrane. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Agre, and yes it does look good and I will try it.


----------



## jbossolo (Jun 27, 2015)

Watch looks amazing with it. Is this the "regular" isofrane strap sold at the AD website? Only reason I ask is I ordered a Model 77 earlier today, along with 3 iso straps (black, turquoise, orange), but was told by Ben at AD that "the normal iso does not fit the model 77". What gives?


----------



## Brian883 (Oct 11, 2014)

The "normal" ISOfrane does indeed fit the Model 77. Here's my 77 on one:


----------



## jbossolo (Jun 27, 2015)

That's what I thought. Thanks!


----------



## Vette Enthusiast (Oct 31, 2014)

Navy blue or orange ISO would look great on this watch.


----------



## moemoe (Nov 10, 2010)

Aqua blue band all the way!


----------



## watchfanatic100 (Sep 20, 2015)

Very nice I like that big chunky look


----------

